# Omaha Steaks



## Jim (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone ever order or get any of their products? I have heard both good and not so good. I had a burger from them once. It was ok. I did not know it was an Omaha till after I was done eating it.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 17, 2007)

My parents use to get it when i was a kid, we stopped tho cause we werent eatting that much meat. Cant remember how it was, basically i have no info for ya on it, just thought id post so id hit number 420!!!!!! WooooHoooo lol


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> My parents use to get it when i was a kid, we stopped tho cause we werent eatting that much meat. Cant remember how it was, basically i have no info for ya on it, just thought id post so id hit number 420!!!!!! WooooHoooo lol



Im going to rest your post count to 3 :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 17, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > My parents use to get it when i was a kid, we stopped tho cause we werent eatting that much meat. Cant remember how it was, basically i have no info for ya on it, just thought id post so id hit number 420!!!!!! WooooHoooo lol
> ...



nooooooooooooo, im in a heated battle to stay in the top 5, if ya do that ill be forced to post useless pictures like our buddy Esquired does lmao


----------



## redbug (Dec 17, 2007)

Jim, 
My wife and I order from Omaha steaks a few times a year. They send us these offers for steaks, burgers, fish and some side items. at a fair price 
Everything we get from them is very tasty so we keep going back. They opened a store not far from us so we can pick the stuff we like most .
The prices are a bit high but fair for the quality

Wayne


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 17, 2007)

I've tasted their products and some of the others that ship frozen. I've had good and not so good. 

The only products I've never found any problems with are those shipped fresh (usually overnight). It costs a little more, but, IMHO, if you are going to order a specialty product, and pay a premium price anyway, you might as well go for the best you can get. I haven't tried this outfit yet, but they are on my list for the next time I want to spoil myself. 

The link is to their beef products, but they also offer fresh seafood. Stonecrab goes GREAT with steak !!!


----------



## little anth (Dec 17, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> nooooooooooooo, im in a heated battle to stay in the top 5, if ya do that ill be forced to post useless pictures like our buddy Esquired does lmao



lmao


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

Needless to say, the wife got me a variety pack of stuff from there and had it in the freezer when I got home. I will let you know what I think after I cook some of the stuff. The steaks and pork chops look tiny. I will eat the whole box myself. LOL!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2007)

I received these steaks as a gift one time. They were good but nothing better then I can get from my local butcher. I am blessed becuase we have several great butcher shops from the local family owned pork place down the street, the organic beef place as well as larger stores such as Wegmans all offering very high grade (quality) products.

I liked cooler that the product came in but found that I can get better meat locally.

Heck, I can shoot a cow next door - "moo deer"


----------



## Zman (Dec 18, 2007)

esquired said:


> larger stores such as Wegmans all offering very high grade (quality) products.



Man that's about the only thing I miss from living in NEPA - Wegmans. Best subs ever.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 18, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> My parents use to get it when i was a kid, we stopped tho cause we werent eatting that much meat. Cant remember how it was, basically i have no info for ya on it, just thought id post so id hit number 420!!!!!! WooooHoooo lol




dude


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 18, 2007)

Nickk said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > My parents use to get it when i was a kid, we stopped tho cause we werent eatting that much meat. Cant remember how it was, basically i have no info for ya on it, just thought id post so id hit number 420!!!!!! WooooHoooo lol
> ...




Whos that................LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok here is my first report.

Last night I cooked 2 of the Stuffed Potatos and 2 of the stuffed sole with scallops and crabmeat.

One of each for me and my wife. So, your probably asking why no beef from a "steak" company....They are up next.


Verdict...They were delicous, I almost ate the plate. I would eat these again for sure. The "deal" my wife got me only came with 2 of the sole entrees and 4 of the potatoes.

2 thumbs up for sure.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2007)

Both combined were 530 calories.  

So it factored into my caloric intake very nice. LOL!


----------



## redbug (Dec 20, 2007)

that was my favorite arts of the package we got also. those taters are great !!!!!! !!!!!!!

WAYNE


----------



## Popeye (Dec 22, 2007)

I used to buy from them but if you have a good local butcher you can get as good (or better). I only ordered when they had a sale and never the sole as I had more flounder in the freezer than I knew what to do with. Sort of like salmon in my freezer now.


----------

